# The Dutch Classical Music Meeting 2011



## DutchClassicalMMeeting

*Dear forumreaders of Talk Classical. *
I would like to inform the professionals within the classical music ( but ofcourse also everyone else! ) about our biannual event that will be held for the 4th time this year. *The Dutch Classical Music Meeting 2011.*

Presented by Music Center the Netherlands, the 4th edition of the Dutch Classical Music Meeting (DCMM) is the largest b2b showcase and networking event in the Netherlands for professionals spanning early, classical and contemporary music.

Organised biannualy, DCMM is attended by some 200 professional delegates, bringing together curators, artistic directors, presenters, managers and government representatives from all over the world.

The Dutch Classical Music Meeting takes place at the best venues in town. Concerts and fringe programs are combined with receptions, surprising catering, a good night's rest in a comfortable 4 star-hotel and much more making DCMM an event you cannot afford to miss.

Performing during the event are:
_Amstel Quartet
Arthur en Lucas
Clazz Ensemble
EnAccord Strijkkwartet
Ensemble Klang
Erik Bosgraaf
Hannes Minnaar
Holland Baroque Society
Judith van Wanroij
Johannette Zomer
Oorkaan (De Muziekfabriek)
Ralph van Raat
Sietse-Jan Weijenberg
Slagwerk Den Haag
Van Baerle Trio_

For more information, please visit our webiste:
http://www.dcmm2011.nl/
or stay up to date via our facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/MCNDutchClassicalMusicMeeting

Thank you.


----------

